# Favorite spoon fly pattern?



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not to the point of tying (yet), but I would like to see what y'all prefer to tie/use, and what sizes you're using/buying 

Thanks in advance!

(middle Texas coast guy)


----------



## dentman (Aug 26, 2013)

*spoon fly*

I like the Kingfisher spoonfly by Scott Sparrow. You can buy these at Bass pro or order them from the store at: 
http://www.lagunamadre.net/index.html


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I like Tom Horbey's Spoon Fly. The red is Tom's favorite and he almost exclusively throws that in water less than 12":

http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/spoonfly.html


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Captain Stansel said:


> I like Tom Horbey's Spoon Fly. The red is Tom's favorite and he almost exclusively throws that in water less than 12":
> 
> http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/spoonfly.html


x2

Will add however that I have an all white seaducer tied with a thick body/head and no weedguard on 95% of the time, a cree or brown seaducer 4%(usually very sparse and small for water less than a foot deep), and lord only knows what the other 1% of the time if targeting redfish in TX. Reds are about the least picky fish that I fish for and ducers are easy to tie, easy to see in the water, and very easy to cast.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, and the links.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

My favorite spoon is a gold Dupre spoonfly.
http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/online-store/product.asp?P_ID=691


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

Captain Stansel said:


> I like Tom Horbey's Spoon Fly. The red is Tom's favorite and he almost exclusively throws that in water less than 12":
> 
> http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/spoonfly.html





bigfly55 said:


> x2


X3

Best spoon fly made.

I will also throw somthing that lands lighter in shallow water.


----------

